

Ask HN: What are the useful parts of agile programming? - Retric

It seems like the useful parts are:<p>1) Build and deploy the smallest useful part first. &#62; Get's the project moving and not canceled.<p>2) Break request into separate time lines. &#62; Give management choices vs. death marches.<p>3) When two coders are talking about a problem sit down together at a desktop and fix the code. &#62; Avoid wasting time talking about stuff you don't really understand.<p>Anything else?
======
noodle
i think you leave out the usefulness of the focus on building by adding on to
and maintaining working software.

